# Narex Paring Chisel Passaround



## matthewwh (10 Dec 2012)

3/4" Narex Paring Chisel Passaround

How a passaround works:

A passaround is a minimal cost way for people to try out a new tool in the comfort of their own workshop and then share their experience of it with others on the forum. 

To join the passaround you copy and paste the list into a new message and add your username at the bottom and send a PM to the person before you on the list containing your name and address. When the person before you has had their turn they will post it on to you, you try it out for two or three days and then post it on to the next person (who will have PM'd you their address details). Once you have had your turn you can add a brief review on this thread if you wish. 

The chisel will be brand new so the first person on the list will need to prepare it, I'm happy to offer any help / advice / materials necessary. It is particularly important with these to scrape off the thin layer of crocell before doing any work on the underside of the blade.

Please be reasonable with the amount of time that you hang onto it (2-3 days is ample).
Please use recorded mail, I'm guessing the cost per go will be £3.50ish
Last person on the list sends it back to Workshop Heaven and we auction it for charity.


----------



## matthewwh (10 Dec 2012)

Here's the list:

Workshop Heaven


----------



## No skills (11 Dec 2012)

Fairly surprised that no ones signed up yet!? I wont as I'm very unreliable for posting things (!) but I hope to see some feedback on these chisels.


----------



## Kalimna (11 Dec 2012)

I would like to try them out, but I cant see before christmas being a reliable posting time for me either.

Adam


----------



## Sfww (12 Dec 2012)

Matthew, I would like to trial the chisel on behalf of the Southern Fellowship of Woodworkers. 

List: 
SFWW


----------



## matthewwh (12 Dec 2012)

My goodness, that would be an honour indeed! 

Please send me a private message with your address (or email [email protected]) and I will have it posted out straight away.

List:
Workshop Heaven
SFWW


----------



## adidat (12 Dec 2012)

damn you matthew and your silly blog arghhhhhhhhh



:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

i have no control!!!!

adidat


----------



## matthewwh (12 Dec 2012)

Just wait til it arrives - they're so cute!!!


----------



## morfa (13 Dec 2012)

Ok, they look useful, so could I please be put on the list?


----------



## matthewwh (13 Dec 2012)

Sure, just pop yourself on the list, like this:

List:
Workshop Heaven
SFWW
Morfa

and send a pm to Sfww with your address.


----------



## riclepp (13 Dec 2012)

List:
Workshop Heaven
SFWW
Morfa
riclepp


----------



## Corneel (14 Dec 2012)

Just a question. How thick are these? I'm lusting for a while for somehing like that, wide, thin, long and (reasonably) flat.


----------



## morfa (14 Dec 2012)

riclepp":1kcd2iig said:


> List:
> Workshop Heaven
> SFWW
> Morfa
> riclepp



PMs sent to STWW and riclepp.


----------



## matthewwh (14 Dec 2012)

I've just taken some measurements, 4.2mm just behind the bevel, 6mm at the shoulder, the side lands are about 1mm all the way up.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Dec 2012)

What are they actually selling for, please?


----------



## adidat (14 Dec 2012)

26 pound according to this

http://www.workshopheaven.com/tools/Narex_Paring_Chisel_8132_black_19mm.html

adidat


----------



## Sfww (28 Dec 2012)

Impressed with the chisel. The back was reasonably flat and easily prepared. The edge retention is good, even with Oak. Despite being a long chisel it was easy to use and light to the touch. Well worth considering, if looking for a paring chisel. Thanks to Workshop Heaven for the chance to try out this chisel.


----------



## riclepp (11 Jan 2013)

can anyone let me know what is going on on this passaround. I havent recieved the chisel to play with.

Many thanks


----------



## morfa (11 Jan 2013)

Rich,

I got it shortly after christmas and haven't had much of a chance to do anything much. This weekend is free however. Once I'm done, I'll PM you when it's in the post.

Cheers,

Morfa


----------



## riclepp (11 Jan 2013)

Ah okay Morfa, no probs, it had just gone very quite and you know what the post is like. No rush and have fun


----------



## morfa (21 Jan 2013)

Ok, it's in my backpack ready for the postie tomorrow.


----------



## Heath Robinson (21 Jan 2013)

I'd love a look at this, and the chap I share a workshop with, who's a pattern maker would be both a good judge, and keen to see it. 
Paring chisels have been a part of our conversation quite often over the last few weeks, so this seems fairly serendipitous!


----------



## SteveB43 (22 Jan 2013)

Maybe a silly question, but these aren't just for clearing out and smoothing housings right?, and why would you want a paring chisel over an inch wide, surely for precision work you'd want something half inch or less?
All musings and uses for a paring chisel gratefully received,
Cheers!


----------



## James C (22 Jan 2013)

SteveB43":20vwgy04 said:


> Maybe a silly question, but these aren't just for clearing out and smoothing housings right?, and why would you want a paring chisel over an inch wide, surely for precision work you'd want something half inch or less?
> All musings and uses for a paring chisel gratefully received,
> Cheers!



They are quite good for trimming end grain due to the usually low bevel angle. 

I've seen them used for cleaning the sides of motice walls.


----------



## bugbear (23 Jan 2013)

SteveB43":kuugv6xf said:


> Maybe a silly question, but these aren't just for clearing out and smoothing housings right?, and why would you want a paring chisel over an inch wide, surely for precision work you'd want something half inch or less?
> All musings and uses for a paring chisel gratefully received,
> Cheers!



The "classic" cabinet maker's paring chisel was long, thin. bevel edged, and 1 1/4" wide.

Here's one use:



Max Burrough said:


> "Each man knew his chisels and mortise gauge perfectly, and no tenon
> was ever trimmed to thickness with a plane or a chisel - unless
> something somewhere had gone wrong; then the comments and asides
> would fly, to the embarressment of the unlucky victim. Similarly, no
> ...



BugBear


----------



## morfa (23 Jan 2013)

Heath Robinson":24f1xfvg said:


> I'd love a look at this, and the chap I share a workshop with, who's a pattern maker would be both a good judge, and keen to see it.
> Paring chisels have been a part of our conversation quite often over the last few weeks, so this seems fairly serendipitous!



Heath, you just send a PM to riclepp with your address and he'll send it on to you once he's finished.

I've just sent the chisel on. It's very nice I have to say. I'm definitely going to buy one in the future.


----------



## JonnyD (23 Jan 2013)

I've got three of these and am happy with them. The backs took a while to get flat but they are a big chisel. They seem to hold an edge well and are nicely balanced. 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Heath Robinson (24 Jan 2013)

Pm sent. I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## James C (24 Jan 2013)

I use a 1 1/2 Bevel Edged chisel I found in my Grandads garage to make the V-groove for crosscuts. Very useful for accurate sawing.


----------



## Peter Sefton (24 Jan 2013)

SteveB43":39puvtbf said:


> Maybe a silly question, but these aren't just for clearing out and smoothing housings right?, and why would you want a paring chisel over an inch wide, surely for precision work you'd want something half inch or less?
> All musings and uses for a paring chisel gratefully received,
> Cheers!



I worked with a guy on bespoke kitchens who used an 1 1/2" Paring chisel bevel down for flushing drilled and glued plugs with a flick of the wrist that was great to see and they required the minimal work afterward’s.

Paring chisels offer great control for paring (fine slicing) and trimming shoulders as the chisels extra length gives a better feel for working level or plumb to a surface.


Cheers Peter


----------



## riclepp (13 Feb 2013)

Heath

Just to let you know the chesil is in the post and on its way to you ow, you should get it tomorrow or latest Friday. 

Have fun

Regards

RL


----------



## morfa (14 Feb 2013)

Good, glad to see it's on to the next person. What did you think of it?


----------



## Heath Robinson (14 Feb 2013)

Post damnit!


----------



## Heath Robinson (14 Feb 2013)

Sorry, trying to make tapatalk work. What I meant to say was -

Thanks Richard, it arrived today. 
There's quite a lot of it! It's a bit longer than all my other paring chisels, and the handle's quite large too. I like the long blade, but the handle's a bit much for my tastes. Now, if only someone would demonstrate what it would look like with a nice london pattern handle ...
I haven't had a chance to swing it in anger yet, but that'll happen tomorrow. First impressions are good, and if the steel's as good as my Narex mortice set, I'll be ordering some of these!

Jake


----------



## riclepp (15 Feb 2013)

It stays sharp for a while and slices really nice. What has put me off is the overall length and the handle. If I bought one, a trip to Doges workshop and a commision for some of them nice handles whould be in order. But apart from that it is okay, but not for me


----------



## Heath Robinson (18 Feb 2013)

After having this for a few days, I've noticed a few things. 
Firstly, the handle is a little loose. Not disastrously so, but there's play there. Doesn't seem inclined to come off though. 
Secondly, the blade seems to be a bit softer than some of my other sharp things. It could be down to the finer angle of the bevel, or just my perceptions being out of whack, but I'll have a better comparative test this week. I'll also try a "how long will it stay sharp" test next to one of my other paring chisels (though they wouldn't be any comparison for hardness via sharpening feel/speed really, as they're much thinner blades), with an oak off cut.
Thirdly, I'm really considering having one of these in a little holster about my person at all times! It's quite surprising how many uses I've found for it. There's a few odd jobs where there really isn't a substitute for something long and sharp. Adjusting jigs, trimming inside drawer runs, removing tonsils, altering a weird lighting project's internal cavity after the glue had set, haranguing visitors to the workshop, to name but a few. 
Fourthly, the handle (play aside) has really grown on me. Being quite chunky, it seems to give a nice level of control over the tip when most of the blade is out of reach, inside things. I think I'd like it to be shorter - it doesn't fit inside my toolbox chisel-hanging rack with the lid closed :-( but I think that one day I'd like to try a range of handles on one chisel blade, to see which suits me best. 

Having recently acquired a Veritas honing set-up (courtesy of Aces and Eights, many thanks!) and discovered some scary-sharp honing sheets in the packing tube for the chisel, I'll get a really precise bevel on this and one of my other parers, and apply them to the oak later in the week.

What happens now, then? Does anyone else want to have a look at it? Or do should I send it back? Or, better yet, is it like pass-the-parcel, with me as the last unwrapper... ;-)
I must say, for the price, I'm sorely tempted to buy a set of these.


----------



## morfa (19 Feb 2013)

I really didn't notice any play in the handle I have to say. The sheets of scary sharp passed me by as well. Oh well. I would agree that they're very handy. I only used mine for a DIY job (trimming a in situ piece of wood so a panel would fit) but it was much better than other chisels.

I think if there's no one else interested, then you just send it back to Matthew @ www.workshopheaven.com and he'll auction it off for charity.

I'd just like to say 'thanks' to Matthew for doing the passaround, it was very useful for me.


----------



## riclepp (20 Feb 2013)

morfa":hegu6356 said:


> I really didn't notice any play in the handle I have to say. The sheets of scary sharp passed me by as well. Oh well. I would agree that they're very handy. I only used mine for a DIY job (trimming a in situ piece of wood so a panel would fit) but it was much better than other chisels.
> 
> I think if there's no one else interested, then you just send it back to Matthew @ http://www.workshopheaven.com and he'll auction it off for charity.
> 
> I'd just like to say 'thanks' to Matthew for doing the passaround, it was very useful for me.


+1 to Matthew too.

LOL I didnt notice those sheets in there


----------



## keithkarl2007 (20 Feb 2013)

Heath Robinson":nvd9c4bm said:


> After having this for a few days, I've noticed a few things.
> Firstly, the handle is a little loose. Not disastrously so, but there's play there. Doesn't seem inclined to come off though.
> Secondly, the blade seems to be a bit softer than some of my other sharp things. It could be down to the finer angle of the bevel, or just my perceptions being out of whack, but I'll have a better comparative test this week. I'll also try a "how long will it stay sharp" test next to one of my other paring chisels (though they wouldn't be any comparison for hardness via sharpening feel/speed really, as they're much thinner blades), with an oak off cut.
> Thirdly, I'm really considering having one of these in a little holster about my person at all times! It's quite surprising how many uses I've found for it. There's a few odd jobs where there really isn't a substitute for something long and sharp. Adjusting jigs, trimming inside drawer runs, removing tonsils, altering a weird lighting project's internal cavity after the glue had set, haranguing visitors to the workshop, to name but a few.
> ...


----------



## keithkarl2007 (20 Feb 2013)

Heath Robinson":51mtegu9 said:


> After having this for a few days, I've noticed a few things.
> Firstly, the handle is a little loose. Not disastrously so, but there's play there. Doesn't seem inclined to come off though.
> Secondly, the blade seems to be a bit softer than some of my other sharp things. It could be down to the finer angle of the bevel, or just my perceptions being out of whack, but I'll have a better comparative test this week. I'll also try a "how long will it stay sharp" test next to one of my other paring chisels (though they wouldn't be any comparison for hardness via sharpening feel/speed really, as they're much thinner blades), with an oak off cut.
> Thirdly, I'm really considering having one of these in a little holster about my person at all times! It's quite surprising how many uses I've found for it. There's a few odd jobs where there really isn't a substitute for something long and sharp. Adjusting jigs, trimming inside drawer runs, removing tonsils, altering a weird lighting project's internal cavity after the glue had set, haranguing visitors to the workshop, to name but a few.
> ...



Isn't the first quarter of an inch (or thereabouts) a little softer than the rest of the blade? Think I read or heard that somewhere. I picked up a couple of the Narex beveled edged chisels and was going to get a paring chisel also. I haven't worked with the chisels yet as I have them only a short while and haven't flattened or sharpened them. 
Having recently acquired a Veritas honing set-up (courtesy of Aces and Eights, many thanks!) and discovered some scary-sharp honing sheets in the packing tube for the chisel, I'll get a really precise bevel on this and one of my other parers, and apply them to the oak later in the week.


----------



## matthewwh (20 Feb 2013)

It shouldn't be more than a mm or so, if that. 

Interesting that the handle has loosened on its travels, they are dry fitted and secured with a concealed washer under the ferrule, so holding the chisel in the air (not against a piece of timber) and giving the handle a sharp tap with a mallet should re-seat it. 

Unless anyone else wants to have a look, pop it back to me and we'll top up the set and then auction it off, with all of the funds going to children's cancer charity clic sargent.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (20 Feb 2013)

Probably costs too much to post to Ireland. Anyway, I might get one when I place an order with you for stuff for Scary Sharpening.


----------

